# mohican trout



## al capone (Nov 13, 2005)

would like to know whats up at mohican river below the coverd bridge...any recent info would be apreciated


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

do they stock that with trout?? and do you fish it much in the spring? if you do, do you hear any turkey gobbling when you are out? thanks


----------



## al capone (Nov 13, 2005)

Ive seen alot of turky around the old fire tower...almost everytrip,,, as for spring trout stockings,,ive heard that they do fall stock also... am i right?


----------



## flytyer (Jan 3, 2005)

Hey Al, like the name. You guys are looking for imfo on the Mohican, check out www.madriveroutfitters.com "stream reports". During the winter they don't update as much, but as the weather warms they'll do it more often. Hope this helps you out!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Stocking on all the Ohio Streams for brown trout only happens 1 time a year, in the fall, with 6-8" browns and then below the dam usually gets 150-200 bigger brood fish (typically 2 & 3 year old fish after they have taken the eggs from them - 16-24") just to cycle the brooders at the hatchery, that happens at the same time.

Salmonid


----------

